# Roomette outlet question



## Meat Puppet (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm taking a very small microwave to heat things up in my roomette, I tend to be awake when the lounge & diner is closed. Does anyone know the amp rating on the Viewliner and Superliner roomette outlets?

Thanks.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jan 2, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> I'm taking a very small microwave to heat things up in my roomette. . .


Serious?  :huh:


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 2, 2010)

Ding!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think that will fly frankly. Your SCA or the conductor might object to something like that!


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 2, 2010)

Food and drink is available on almost all Amtrak routes especially on long distance runs. Roomettes are small and they do not allow cooking of any type. Spring for $10.00 and buy yourself a sandwich and a soda.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2010)

Laptops - yes

Razors - yes

Hair Dryers - yes

Tea water immersion heaters - probably

Microwave ovens - I don't think so!

Stoves - I don't think so


----------



## amamba (Jan 2, 2010)

All meals are included with your roomette purchase. Sure, you may sleep through breakfast (or lunch?) but there are three meals a day served in the diner.


----------



## Montanan (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, that would be WAY more hassle than it's worth ... especially since you're getting meals for free in the diner. Just pack some cold snacks in case you're really starving to death during the few hours the diner and lounge are both closed.

The roomette space is really too small to do that sort of thing comfortably, and I'm certain the car's electrical system isn't designed for it. At best, you'll get stern words from your car attendant, and at worst, you could conceivably blow an electric circuit in the sleeping car -- which would not endear you to either Amtrak or your fellow passengers.


----------



## please don't (Jan 2, 2010)

How do you define small microwave? The tiniest of them all still requires 800 watts. That's enough to blow all the fuses in your sleeper car, given all the other electrical juice being consumed with normal power sources. You would represent at worst a fire hazard and at best, a nuisance forcing the train to delay because of power problems. As a previous poster said, spring for some food before the lounge cafe closes and eat it in your room later.

Now, does anyone have an opinion about a tiny chemical toilet I plan to have in my roomette on my next CZ trip?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2010)

please don said:


> Now, does anyone have an opinion about a tiny chemical toilet I plan to have in my roomette on my next CZ trip?


You username says it all - "Please don't!"


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jan 2, 2010)

please don said:


> How do you define small microwave? The tiniest of them all still requires 800 watts. That's enough to blow all the fuses in your sleeper car, given all the other electrical juice being consumed with normal power sources. You would represent at worst a fire hazard and at best, a nuisance forcing the train to delay because of power problems. As a previous poster said, spring for some food before the lounge cafe closes and eat it in your room later.
> Now, does anyone have an opinion about a tiny chemical toilet I plan to have in my roomette on my next CZ trip?


It small only 600 watts, portable with handle and case. Does every roomette have its own dedicated breaker? I wouldnt want to wipe out power for the whole car.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 2, 2010)

Would you guys be more specific in your itineraries. I have a feeling I should fly on those dates, LOL  !!!

I can see the new post now, "What happened to the Empire Builder"!!!!! :lol:

RF


----------



## acelafan (Jan 2, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> please don said:
> 
> 
> > How do you define small microwave? The tiniest of them all still requires 800 watts. That's enough to blow all the fuses in your sleeper car, given all the other electrical juice being consumed with normal power sources. You would represent at worst a fire hazard and at best, a nuisance forcing the train to delay because of power problems. As a previous poster said, spring for some food before the lounge cafe closes and eat it in your room later.
> ...


Honestly, bringing along a microwave oven (no matter how small) seems a little excessive. The outlets weren't designed for appliances such as microwave ovens - 600 watts is a large amount of juice to be pulling through that equipment, and is likely a fire hazard.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 2, 2010)

This topic gets my "best laugh of the day" award for January 2. Very, very amusing.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 2, 2010)

I wonder if I can bring a washer and dryer so I have clean clothes at the end of the run - They'd fit in the Lower Level :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> This topic gets my "best laugh of the day" award for January 2. Very, very amusing.


Do you mean "best laugh of the *YEAR*"? :lol:


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 2, 2010)

I know that there are some people that bring small a electric tea kettle for a proper cup of tea. Or you could bring an immersion heater to fit in a glass/metal cup.

Maybe that would be a better idea.

Then you could bring cup o noodles, hot cocoa, etc.

I don't think the Conductor would be too pleased if you brought a microwave, no matter how small.

I would suspect that anything pulling that kind of wattage could fry the circuits, or start a fire.

Since we currently have a sleeper shortage, I'd hate to see one cooked (literally!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Here comes the Funcooker!!!!!


----------



## mercedeslove (Jan 2, 2010)

I think on my next CZ trip I will open up a small medical clinic out of my room. Yeah sounds fun.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 2, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> I'm taking a very small microwave to heat things up in my roomette, I tend to be awake when the lounge & diner is closed. Does anyone know the amp rating on the Viewliner and Superliner roomette outlets?Thanks.


NRPC Rules Of Passenger Conduct:

§123- Passenger Electronic Devices

¶ 456: Passengers bringing personal microwaves.

1) Passengers will NOT bring onboard personal microwaves.

2) When in doubt refer to part one of NRPC-RPC §123¶456.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, maybe if we rent enough roomettes and rooms together, we could make our own 'fun train'!

Think of all the goodies we could bring!

Everyone could bring their favorites, & we could all be obnoxious together.

Wouldn't the staff love that!

Seriously, each time we have taken the train I have brought a very small cooler and packed it with bottles of wine and or cheeses.

I also packed crackers, cookies & candy. Hubby loves to snack.

You could always bring a small cooler with some sandwiches and some cokes/beverages in it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> Hey, maybe if we rent enough roomettes and rooms together, we could make our own 'fun train'!Think of all the goodies we could bring!
> 
> Everyone could bring their favorites, & we could all be obnoxious together.
> 
> Wouldn't the staff love that!


It better be like the airplane scene in "The Goods: Live Hard, Sell Hard"


----------



## Zevzec (Jan 2, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Hair Dryers - yes


Wouldn't a hair dryer need to have an unusually low wattage to be usable on the train?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 2, 2010)

this is the microwave he wants to bring http://www.amazon.com/iWavecube-IW600SIL-6...e/dp/B002Q4V62E

never heard of a portable one till now.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 2, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> I would suspect that anything pulling that kind of wattage could fry the circuits, or start a fire.Since we currently have a sleeper shortage, I'd hate to see one cooked (literally!)


And Amtrak has had at least 4 or 5 Superliners that have been cooked. One recent one, maybe 3 or 4 years ago, was due to the hot water heater. Another due to a smoker, not sure about some of the others. Interestingly, at least AFAIK, none have been a dining car where one might almost expect a fire to occur more easily.


----------



## MattW (Jan 2, 2010)

if a 600 Watt microwave oven is too much, then most hair dryers would be too much. The lowest power hair dryer I found on a brief search was 1300 watts which is 10.3 amps. The 600 watt microwave oven is 5 amps assuming the manufacturer didn't do something weird with the power output such that it's 600 watts for the RF, and some random other power for the rest of the over.

I am *not* condoning nor recommending the use of a device such as this, I'm just providing some numbers for people to work off of.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 2, 2010)

Probably because in the kitchen, people are a lot more careful with fire and more skilled and trained to put the fire out if it happens.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 3, 2010)

Equipment list for next trip: 1)Home entertainment Center 2)Slowcooker 3)Portable stove/oven 4)dorm sized frige

5) ingrediants for stew to be cooked 6)sodas,water and beer 7)cigars for after meal smoke 8)brandy for cordials

9)coffee maker Laugh? Priceless!! :lol: It's a New Years joke right?


----------



## kevin (Jan 3, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Equipment list for next trip: 1)Home entertainment Center 2)Slowcooker 3)Portable stove/oven 4)dorm sized frige5) ingrediants for stew to be cooked 6)sodas,water and beer 7)cigars for after meal smoke 8)brandy for cordials
> 
> 9)coffee maker Laugh? Priceless!! :lol: It's a New Years joke right?



Don't for get a dictionary.


----------



## wayman (Jan 3, 2010)

MattW said:


> if a 600 Watt microwave oven is too much, then most hair dryers would be too much. The lowest power hair dryer I found on a brief search was 1300 watts which is 10.3 amps. The 600 watt microwave oven is 5 amps assuming the manufacturer didn't do something weird with the power output such that it's 600 watts for the RF, and some random other power for the rest of the over.
> I am *not* condoning nor recommending the use of a device such as this, I'm just providing some numbers for people to work off of.


So it sounds like bringing a space heater is right out. But do you think they'd let me bring a radiator and some long flexible pipes to run through the hallways and vestibules of the cars between my sleeper and the diner, to draw hot water from the kitchen to my radiator? Also, what's the best way to affix a DISH satellite to the outside of a Superliner?


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wait a minute, isn't this January :huh: , not April :lol:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder if we could use part of the Baggage Car for a Home (Train?) Theater?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going to build a campfire on the train!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 3, 2010)

wayman said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > if a 600 Watt microwave oven is too much, then most hair dryers would be too much. The lowest power hair dryer I found on a brief search was 1300 watts which is 10.3 amps. The 600 watt microwave oven is 5 amps assuming the manufacturer didn't do something weird with the power output such that it's 600 watts for the RF, and some random other power for the rest of the over.
> ...


Wayman, I like this idea, perhaps Amtrak could market roomette/steam room combo. Regarding the satellite dish, since the superliner is stainless steel I might suggest a mig welder.


----------



## rail_rider (Jan 3, 2010)

Even if the sleeper didn't catch fire I wouldn't want to be in a car where someone is cooking. The aroma might not be to my liking. I can see me now emptying my whole can of air freshner during someone's dinner. Seriously, just bring a cooler with sandwiches and drinks to hold you over. Better yet, spring for a yummy cheeseburger for the cafe car.


----------



## spot1181 (Jan 3, 2010)

If I book two adjoining bedrooms, there would be room for my hot tub?


----------



## rrdude (Jan 3, 2010)

How do I request an baggage car for my lap pool-conversion? Heck, let me just couple a Mayflower Moving Van-RoadRailer to the end of the train, and I'll have EVERY comfort of home....


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 3, 2010)

if i book all the rooms in 1 superliner car could i bring all my stuff in my house and make it a motor home on rails?


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 3, 2010)

What if I brought my own miniature nuclear power generation plant along with, so that I didn't need to use the car's power supply. Do you think they'd care then?


----------



## RRrich (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't want to overtax the car's electrical system so I want to bring a small Weber Kettle


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jan 3, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Equipment list for next trip: 1)Home entertainment Center 2)Slowcooker 3)Portable stove/oven 4)dorm sized frige5) ingrediants for stew to be cooked 6)sodas,water and beer 7)cigars for after meal smoke 8)brandy for cordials
> 
> 9)coffee maker Laugh? Priceless!! :lol: It's a New Years joke right?


I am now seriously considering bringing a Ronco Showtime Rotisserie with me to cook baby back ribs and enough hot dogs for the entire car. Plus I can "set it and forget it" while I mosey on over to the lounge for a tall cool one. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 3, 2010)

but lighting charcoal inside is deadly so i would bring this instead http://www.amazon.com/Weber-1520-Propane-G...mp;sr=1-1-spell


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Jan 3, 2010)

At the risk of being called out for heading this thread off topic...

Ron Popeil, the Ronco guy, is a regular rider on one of our Surfliners. He's a sweet guy, very smart, very generous.

Oh - and...

Travel light!

~BJG



Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> I am now seriously considering bringing a Ronco Showtime Rotisserie with me to cook baby back ribs and enough hot dogs for the entire car. Plus I can "set it and forget it" while I mosey on over to the lounge for a tall cool one. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 3, 2010)

BlueJeanGirl said:


> oh- and...Travel light!
> 
> ~BJG


i will i only plain on bringing that propane grill a 32 inch flatscreen tv a barkalounger a compact refrigerator filled with beer a satallite dish so i can watch a football game and a air bed oh a cooler full of hamburgers hotdogs and chicken wings.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey - I've got most of that installed in the penthouse suite already! But Amtrak wouldn't let me install the nuclear powered generator. (Something about not being allowed in some cities. :angry: ) So I installed solar panels for power instead! :lol: (It works great except at night - then I shine lights on them!  )


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 3, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Equipment list for next trip: 1)Home entertainment Center 2)Slowcooker 3)Portable stove/oven 4)dorm sized frige5) ingrediants for stew to be cooked 6)sodas,water and beer 7)cigars for after meal smoke 8)brandy for cordials
> ...


I'll make the BBQ sauce and buy the first round.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 3, 2010)

Best way to make wings is in a turkey fryer - who's bringing theirs?


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 3, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> if i book all the rooms in 1 superliner car could i bring all my stuff in my house and make it a motor home on rails?


Now you're talking!

I think we would need a full sized fridge, several tv's, queen/king airbeds, a full bar set up, gadgets & gizmos for cooking & baking. And of course, the steam room/hot tub, set up in baggage! (And a smoking section!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

RRrich said:


> Best way to make wings is in a turkey fryer - who's bringing theirs?


You know what goes good with wings...Girls in skimpy outfits.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2010)

Guest said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Best way to make wings is in a turkey fryer - who's bringing theirs?
> ...


You mean girls out of skimpy outfits!


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jan 4, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> I'm taking a very small microwave to heat things up in my roomette, I tend to be awake when the lounge & diner is closed. Does anyone know the amp rating on the Viewliner and Superliner roomette outlets?Thanks.


Which route are you on and when? I do not want to be anywhere near that train when the system gets overloaded.


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> I'm taking a very small microwave to heat things up in my roomette, I tend to be awake when the lounge & diner is closed. Does anyone know the amp rating on the Viewliner and Superliner roomette outlets?


Isn't there a safety rule, that strictly prohibits passengers from using heating and cooking appliances onboard the train? If so, then IMHO one risks being kicked off the train at the very next station if any Amtrak employee (LSA, Conductor, etc) finds a passenger using one of these.


----------



## ameliasdad (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like someone's going into the Popcorn business!!!!!

Not a good idea, my get you a ticket off at the next stop!!!!


----------



## DET63 (Jan 4, 2010)

ScottC4746 said:


> Meat Puppet said:
> 
> 
> > I'm taking a very small microwave to heat things up in my roomette, I tend to be awake when the lounge & diner is closed. Does anyone know the amp rating on the Viewliner and Superliner roomette outlets?Thanks.
> ...


Killjoy.


----------



## Guest_fizz_* (Jan 4, 2010)

we love traveling in the roomettes, but we have to share a tooth brush because we can't fit 2 in, roomy roomette? NOT!!!!


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 4, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> but lighting charcoal inside is deadly so i would bring this instead http://www.amazon.com/Weber-1520-Propane-G...mp;sr=1-1-spell


Don't worry about the charcoal smoke being a problem, all you have to do is grab the red handle on the window, remove the rubber molding, push the window out and you'll have all the ventilation you need. Don't forget to bring some hickory or apple wood for a better smoke aroma.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 4, 2010)

Big Iron said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > but lighting charcoal inside is deadly so i would bring this instead http://www.amazon.com/Weber-1520-Propane-G...mp;sr=1-1-spell
> ...


good idea then when the train is stopped at the station we can serve the passengers and people on the platform.just like a ice cream truck.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Aloha

This is beginning to read like the Toilet paper thread! :lol:  :huh: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2010)

That's to clean up the "remains"!  (That's why you need to open the window too!) :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Big Iron said:
> 
> 
> > amtrakwolverine said:
> ...


Make sure you're on the lower level of a Superliner if you're going to try that.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Iron said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > but lighting charcoal inside is deadly so i would bring this instead http://www.amazon.com/Weber-1520-Propane-G...mp;sr=1-1-spell
> ...


I think I now know how that dining car in the other thread had it's problem. Someone forgot to pop the window out before lighting the grill.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, on train orders one of the posters that's a rail worker talks about the bar-b-qs in the yards that have free chow for the workers! Guess the pit master forgot to venelate the car before cooking the meat!


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 5, 2010)

THis is a rediculous and useless thread. Get caught cooking on any kind of grill or microwave in an Amtrak Bedroom or roomette and you will find your self 1. Under arrest and/or 2. ejected and put off at the next station. People have been thrown off the train before. One incident that I was told about existed on the AutoTrain. It was college break time and the train was loaded with college kids coming North. Needless to say drinking took place and things got out of hand. Two people were escorted off the train and handed over to police at an unschedule stop. If you follow the rules the Porters and conductor will treat you nicely but if you go too far to create a dangerous and unlawful situation you WILL be ejected from the train. You can put all the humor that you want in this thread but carry these plans out and see where it gets you.


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to cook smores. Do you tink there is enough room in the Superliner's downstairs vestibule to start a campfire? After all, it is all metal down there and we can leave both windows open for proper ventilation. I can store the firewood on the luggage shelf.


----------



## wayman (Jan 5, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> I want to cook smores. Do you tink there is enough room in the Superliner's downstairs vestibule to start a campfire? After all, it is all metal down there and we can leave both windows open for proper ventilation. I can store the firewood on the luggage shelf.


Heck, would anyone notice if you started a campfire in the smoking lounge on the AutoTrain? Rename it the Smores Lounge! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> THis is a rediculous and useless thread.


Yeah it is, but it's called being letting off steam!



> the Porters


Sleeping Car Attendants have not been called porters in many, many years.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2010)

Geez, lighten up, Francis!



dlagrua said:


> THis is a rediculous and useless thread. Get caught cooking on any kind of grill or microwave in an Amtrak Bedroom or roomette and you will find your self 1. Under arrest and/or 2. ejected and put off at the next station. People have been thrown off the train before.


I think that if there was a policy against using a microwave in a sleeper, or a max wattage allowed for a device plugged in, one of the legal eagles here would have found it and posted it. Now, if a crew member saw you using the microwave, asked you to stop and you kept on using it, you may be put off the train. NOT for using the microwave, but for disobeying a crew member.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm wondering if we scared off meat puppet with the responses or if he is sitting back laughing his arse off like I am reading them. Keep em coming, with the way 2009 was for me I need to vent a little steam.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 5, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> This is a ridiculous and useless thread. Snip
> 
> You can put all the humor that you want in this thread but carry these plans out and see where it gets you.


Aloha

Sharing a good laugh in my opinion is not "ridiculous and useless. If the comments were or looked serious I would worry. This thread started serious but many poster's felt, and shared some fun.

Mahalo


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jan 6, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> THis is a rediculous and useless thread. Get caught cooking on any kind of grill or microwave in an Amtrak Bedroom or roomette and you will find your self 1. Under arrest and/or 2. ejected and put off at the next station. People have been thrown off the train before. One incident that I was told about existed on the AutoTrain. It was college break time and the train was loaded with college kids coming North. Needless to say drinking took place and things got out of hand. Two people were escorted off the train and handed over to police at an unschedule stop. If you follow the rules the Porters and conductor will treat you nicely but if you go too far to create a dangerous and unlawful situation you WILL be ejected from the train. You can put all the humor that you want in this thread but carry these plans out and see where it gets you.


Whats "rediculous"?

I assume you mean ridiculous.

For a ridiculous and useless thread I guess 2100+ views is pretty good.

I would love to see the numbers for a non-ridiculous and useful thread.

Who said anything about drinking and not following rules.....and creating a dangerous and unlawful situation???

I have my ticket and list of rules & regs.... nothing is mentioned about cooking and/or bringing microwaves onboard ( which by the way draws less watts than a hair dryer).

I WILL bring my microwave and I'm gonna make popcorn for my whole car.

I'll take some pics of them enjoying it along with the car attendants and post it online.

"Carry out these plans and see where it gets you"-thats a great quote, you act like I am trying to rule the world with my evil microwave train takeover plan.

Maybe they will hand me over to police when I am ejected.... then when my cell mates ask what I am locked up for, I can say, "making popcorn"

P.S. They don't like to be called "porters"


----------



## FrankStar (Jan 6, 2010)

That seals it. Next trip, I'm bringing a Marshall stack in my roomette - so I get get the full effect of my awesome guitar sound.


----------



## amamba (Jan 6, 2010)

meat puppet, can you report back after the trip to let us know what happens? I am quite curious.


----------



## haolerider (Jan 6, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> THis is a rediculous and useless thread. Get caught cooking on any kind of grill or microwave in an Amtrak Bedroom or roomette and you will find your self 1. Under arrest and/or 2. ejected and put off at the next station. People have been thrown off the train before. One incident that I was told about existed on the AutoTrain. It was college break time and the train was loaded with college kids coming North. Needless to say drinking took place and things got out of hand. Two people were escorted off the train and handed over to police at an unschedule stop. If you follow the rules the Porters and conductor will treat you nicely but if you go too far to create a dangerous and unlawful situation you WILL be ejected from the train. You can put all the humor that you want in this thread but carry these plans out and see where it gets you.


It will be interesting to see what happens. Popcorn done in a microwave will produce a smell throughout the car, which will be pleasant if the popcorn is cooked properly and very unpleasant if it burns. There will be no discrete way to do this and the reaction may be positive or negative, depending on the success of the microwave. Lots of luck! I doubt if Meat Puppet will be thrown off the train, but he may not be the most popular person on the train.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 6, 2010)

FrankStar said:


> That seals it. Next trip, I'm bringing a Marshall stack in my roomette - so I get get the full effect of my awesome guitar sound.


After you get the Marshal Stack and the guitar in your room where will you be. Your Comment reminds me of the scene tn Back to the future where the guitar blows Fox across the room.  

Mahalo


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 6, 2010)

FrankStar said:


> That seals it. Next trip, I'm bringing a Marshall stack in my roomette - so I get get the full effect of my awesome guitar sound.


Play some Jerry Garcia riffs and I'll put some green in your guitar case.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 6, 2010)

Good luck meat puppet! I can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 7, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> FrankStar said:
> 
> 
> > That seals it. Next trip, I'm bringing a Marshall stack in my roomette - so I get get the full effect of my awesome guitar sound.
> ...


You mean I'll be blown thru the window and then aboard the Amtrak train on the next track going the opposite way? Does that qualify as a loophole routing? :huh:

If so, I'll be on your train! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DET63 (Jan 7, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> THis is a rediculous and useless thread. Get caught cooking on any kind of grill or microwave in an Amtrak Bedroom or roomette and you will find your self 1. Under arrest and/or 2. ejected and put off at the next station. People have been thrown off the train before. One incident that I was told about existed on the AutoTrain. It was college break time and the train was loaded with college kids coming North. Needless to say drinking took place and things got out of hand. Two people were escorted off the train and handed over to police at an unschedule stop. If you follow the rules the Porters and conductor will treat you nicely but if you go too far to create a dangerous and unlawful situation you WILL be ejected from the train. You can put all the humor that you want in this thread but carry these plans out and see where it gets you.


Another killjoy.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just had another thought about that Marshall Stack .... you have to carry  it along with your guitar.


----------



## FrankStar (Jan 7, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Just had another thought about that Marshall Stack .... you have to carry  it along with your guitar.


Well, I guess it will have to be my MicroCube then.;-)

And a Garcia riff would be the last thing someone would hear from a guitar in my hands - think Ramones riff.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 7, 2010)

FrankStar said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had another thought about that Marshall Stack .... you have to carry  it along with your guitar.
> ...


The Ramones would warrant some green as well. If I was on this fun train I would want to be "sedated. "


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 7, 2010)

ramones tunes are easy to play there just 4 cords.


----------

